# Knives for sale



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Placed a couple ads for some knives I'm clearing out in the classifieds. Good deals. Photos. Check em out.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Must be putting too low of prices, most have already sold. 

Will be listing more very soon !


----------

